# Mini-obers



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I picked up a ND buck and bred him to my oberhasli's, so what I would like to know is what the market is like for mini-obers. 

Michelle in WV


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Varies from area to area. I don't know anyone breeding them around here; other minis but not obies.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, Michelle,
I'm not sure. I haven't seen any around here, but the HUGE thing here is the meat goat market (I'm in southern WV), so no dairy breeds do very well right around us...
Look at it this way, though, if you're the only one in the area, you kinda have a monopoly on the sales... :wink:


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

You know I was reading my message and I sound like I am looking down on what ND have to offer. I am not....I tried AI with my obies and it did not take (I'm sure it was newbie syndrome). I was not able to pick up a obie buck near by, but I found a really nice ND buck about an 1 1/2 from me. He has lots of Buttin' Heads in him, he is Burris Farm's Smokey and is dual registered. So I can register the kids. It is probably better anyway since two of the obies are maidens, this will mean an easier birth for them.

I just realized that I made a bad pun in the first sentence! Looking down!!! LOL :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Michelle in WV


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of him.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess I didn't get the pun...and I didn't see anything wrong with your post. :thumb: Seemed like a perfectly worded request for advice to me.

I think more folks are interested in Mini goats...they tell me..."somewhere in between the ND and a full sized dairy goat." So, I believe the interest is there, for my area anyway. I'm going to breed my ND buck to our new Alpine girl and an Alpine/Ober doeling we got this year. They won't be registered, but, alot of folks here don't care about showing, so I don't think that will hurt me. Hopeing for a smaller goat with more production then the ND's. We'll see, it's an experiment for me, for sure.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Michelle...Ran across your post. Does this mean that Smokey was able to breed your smaller girls?? How is he settling in?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't see anything wrong with your post, either. I'm sorry if it came off that way...


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I thought my tone was....wellll I HAD to get this ND buck, and I didn't want it to come off that way. I will be honest, I was looking for an obie, but I knew that people are looking for mini-milkers too, and since I have two maidens, it just made sense. (boy that was one long run-on sentence!).

Anyway I am glad that I did not offend. And on the pun, since ND are so short the part about "looking down" made me snicker!

Michelle in WV


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh what a Punny gal  I've got a major soft spot for my NDs and after my awfull experience with the Nubian I had I don't think I'd ever get a "large" goat again. Mini all the way! But the Obers color has always caught my eye, I'm a loud colorful type of gal... and I hope you post lots of picks of these cross you get. I think they'll be beautiful, and what a great idea with the ND buck over your maidens! Perfect way to give them a easier first delivery 
Don't forget the pictures :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh what a Punny gal


 :laugh: :hi5:

I see no problem with what you said Michelle ....you are Ok....


----------

